
Ruby and C (Part 1) - vorador
http://www.rubyfleebie.com/ruby-and-c-part-1/
======
Davertron
He doesn't really get into much useful detail here, instead saying he'll go
into more detail in part 2. This was written a year ago, and he posts in the
comments that he might someday post Part 2, but at this rate, I wouldn't hold
my breath. Anyone have a better reference for actually working with c and
ruby?

